# C and T's waiting thread



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Today is day 144 of my two does gestation. 

My 2yo FF nubian T has a nice udder developing! I can still feel ligaments and I don't think she's dropped yet. Despite the udder I think she will go late based on the rest of her.

My 11yo 5th or 6th freshening recorded grade is huge and uncomfortable. Her udder hasn't filled yet but she was doing a lot of moaning and rubbing on the walls tonight and being cranky with her daughter (3yo dry doe) and T. She has a history of having triplets and I wouldn't be surprised if she did again. I think she'll go soon...I could still feel ligaments tonight though.

Fingers crossed for a live healthy doe from C! This will be her last kidding and if her older daughter ends up being sterile these kids are my last chance to continue my grade herd from my 4h days.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Ligaments are getting softer and both girls are very cranky with each other.

Chloe my dry 3yo is being the peacekeeper and staying between them. The social interaction is very interesting to watch.

DH said he'd make me a partition to separate out my nubian but that hasn't happened yet. I think I should figure something else out so they stop picking on each other  I'm worried the nubian will scream though if I separate her. 

I have a couple questions...

Can I just leave them together ?

I'm terrified my 11 year old is going to get pregnancy toxemia/ketosis or milk fever...

Her appetite is slowing down... She's had a copper bolus earlier this month and I gave her 2mls Bo-Se on march 1st and 21st ( the only times she's ever gotten it in her life) and she gets 2nd cut hay, sweetlix mineral ( the meat goat one because it was all I could find that day), and caprine challanger. She gets 3 1lb spaghetti sauce cans am and pm of the challanger. She's not under weight but doesn't have any extra really...

I have goats love best calcium drench on hand. Can I start giving her some now at day 145? Or will that mess with her natural calcium process?

I'm going to get some molasses today and I have nutridrench on hand that I was going to give when she kids. Could I add some molasses to her food for extra calories?

Or maybe I'm fretting to much? And as long as she's eating half her food and hay I should stop worrying so much?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I gave her the nutra drench. She's eating a third of the challanger she usually does. She's eating hay great and takes some minerals when offered,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is she still walking around fine no sore legs or feet? She might be going off feed because she is ready to go in early labor. I know some don't eat before they kid. For some reason that never happens with my does. They will eat and push out kids at the same time. I wish you luck and hope they kid just fine for you and everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's still walking around. Yawning a lot. she is chewing at her side and scratching her neck with her back leg. Shared a banana with me around 9. Maybe early labor, maybe ill go check on her when my human baby is done nursing.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

The nubian is a little piglet and doing fine


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

No babies this morning. I'm glad because its freeeeezing!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My old girl is eating better today. I did give a 2nd dose of nutra drench last night.

Ligs feel medium soft I guess and her right side seems a little flatter. Udder hasn't filled yet.

Today is 146. I think we have a couple more days of waiting.

The nubian is crazy... Huffing and puffing chasing the dry doe... Biting her ears and legs  I hope she doesn't hurt her kids being so active/ falling down...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you say you have no way to seperate them. Like kidding stalls? If you do then I would seperate the nubian because she sounds to grumpy. I bet your old girl kids on day 151. Just a guess no reason really just that I like to guess. Good luck but if you find a way I would seperate the nubian. Maybe just putting a gate halfway across the pen dividing it in half so she can see the others but can't get to them.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah I don't have a kidding stall...

My plan I guess when we had this barn built was to use the spot where we usually keep hay. I think I'll try that and see if she will tolerate being in there.

I'm seriously considering selling her. I think she needs more space than we have.... And I don't think I want the foundation of my herd to have such a bad personality.

The old girl always has sweet babies even dam raised with little interaction. Just nice personalities. That's what I like.

Day 151 is a good guess. 
I think the nubian will go closer to 155


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea if you could separate them. Even if it is just at night.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So I collapsed the milk stand ( feet are done and I don't have any millers yet) and jury rigged a wall and voila, kidding stall!

The door is open to the outside at the moment since its nice out and they get along with the extra space so I think I only need to separate at night.

We'll see how it goes!

Day 147 and counting. I'm guessing nothing tonight. It's too nice out. They'll wait for rain Im sure.


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't feel bad Nicole mine is showing signs of early labor and with these storms coming I am convinced she will kid! LOL!
We could always count on having calves in the middle of a snow storm or severe weather ....never failed!!
Good Luck!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 148

Well my contraption sorta worked... But DH took it apart getting her out this morning...So I just separated her out and fed the older one and her daughter together.

My old gal had a little discharge tonight, rubbing on the walls, groaning big time. Ligaments seem softer? But udder hasn't filled... I gave her some nutra drench and warm water. Nibbling at hay and ate most of her grain,

Looking at pics of everyone else's new kids to get me through the wait!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Now "Tilly" is looking more ready... She looked skinnier to me and her ligaments were softer.

I don't think it will be tonight though. Which probably means it will...

I still think the old girl will go first.

I'm guessing triplets for the old girl CC on Sunday (151) or early Monday morning.
2 does and a buck

And twin bucks from Tilly on Thursday ( day 155 )


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Today is officially their due date!

And!?!? Still waiting of course. No discharge, not bagged up, but rumps are changing shape so can't be tooo much longer...

Herd dynamics have gone all crazy. Nubian beats the crap out of the dry grade at dinner time and when it's nice enough to be outside the grade chases her mom and does backflips and epic leaps and twists off the manure pile and then tries to mount the two pregnant girls. I think they are both maybe trying to take over as herd queen or something. Taking advantage of the old girl being heavily pregnant...


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Its starting to sound like your in jail or something. LOL


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Lol. Herd dynamics.

Maybe I need more goats then no goat would have to be the middle child right 

Just did a night check. Getting closer but I don't think it will be tonight.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Tilly's ligament are gone and her tail head is raised and loose! Her udder has also filled up a lot more and she has nice mucous coming.

I'm thinking she kids in the next 12-24 hours or so!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope all goes well


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks me too! I feel a bit neurotic.

I told my husband all the signs and he was like... Ok...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So I checked on her at 4:30-5pm. Didn't look too changed. Thought maybe she was still having an occasional contraction. 

Nursed my own baby to sleep and wasn't able to move until 6:30pm

Well as I neared the barn I could see only two goats outside and as I got closer I could hear mom talk 

One beautiful red doeling with a white topknot and white splash on her side. She was pretty much dry! She had a good suck reflex and was rooting.

I checked in just now and squirted a little milk in her mouth but her belly seems full and she is dry and lively.

Placenta has passed and mom is drinking and eating well.

The other two are being very respectful. 

The older girl doesn't look ready yet... I was worried because I have had a hard time feeling babies on her the last couple of days. I spent some extra time and I can feel them moving. She's eating ok and acting normal. Standing with her front feet on a stump a lot. I've given her some nutra drench every other day. She likes it I think.

I was told I was only allowed to keep one doe kid... Ugh I really want one from my old girl...but omg she's so cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby ! Yay ! 
So glad everything went well 

Just a thought , i read you want to keep a doeling from your older girl but your in love with the little one just born to your other doe…..
If i were you , i would wait till your older doe kids , then decide.
If you can't wait , your younger doe can have more kids next year….your older doe , things are uncertain with age….just saying  
Good luck with your next kidding


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah I will keep one from the older girl. She should go any day...

I expect to just find them all dry one morning.

Tilly isn't letting baby nurse... I gave her some colostrum with a syringe. She's trying to nurse, Tilly is just confused. 

Have to go to work


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Try tying Tilly up and holding her so that the baby can nurse.
Once Tilly experiences the baby nursing , she should be ok with it.
But i would do this before you leave for work if you can….


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I did try tying her, and holding her. Husband got mad I was taking so long and he couldn't leave for work because he was watching our baby...

I did make sure she got some colostrum though. She doesn't look skinny or hollowed out so maybe she's nursing while I'm gone and they are annoyed when I try to force the issue.

I'm worried... But I can't miss work


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's a little hunched and shivering. It's 20-30 degrees out I think and dropping for the night. 

She's very responsive still. I think just cold tired and hungry.

I milked a bit of Tilly and gave baby a couple mls via the syringe. She was very interested! Then tied Tilly on a very short leash and pushed her against the wall while I also held her leg and maneuvered baby into position and then teat towards nose.

Every time she latched she'd jump and try to get away. I feel her pain having nursed myself. I remember crying it hurt so much! But it got better and I enjoy it now. I wish she understood when I told her it will get better. Poor thing. She seemed comforted by me talking to her at least. Baby got a good drink and I gave her a ml or two of nutra drench for good measure, and snuggles while Tilly ate and drank.

Looks like my old girl may be starting labor. She is being much more stand offish and I think I saw a couple contractions. I swear I could see her body slowly changing shape in front of me. I think her ligs are soft but she doesn't want to be touched, her tail head looks raised.

tried to give her some goats prefer calcium drench to help with labor and she acted like I put acid in her mouth. She got maybe 6 mls. I washed it down with nutridrench. She seemed quite put out. Ill give her a break and go check in a couple hours.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Still no babies from CC : /

It's day 153

Should I be worried? I know they average 145-155 days but I'm worried the kids are going to pass away they are so cramped...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's in labor ( since 9pm ish ) no sack yet


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I can feel a baby low in her abdomen. Maybe moving? I hope it's alive


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

HUGE tan buck and tiny Black and Tan buck.... She's still pawing and has a bubble/ sac? Sticking out.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like the placenta. Still pawing though


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Everyone looks good and had snacks. Going to let them bond and then we'll do breakfast in a couple hours, lol.

Still kinda hoping for a surprise doe when I go back... Sigh


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is everyone today ? Congrats on the baby boys 
Love to see pictures ! Hopefully you get your doeling


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I was a little worried about the little guy today but CC is a pro and with a little help pointing him in the right direction he is finally nursing un-aided! The other one looks and acts like he's older, he was trying to nurse before he was cleaned off


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nicolemackenzie said:


> I was a little worried about the little guy today but CC is a pro and with a little help pointing him in the right direction he is finally nursing un-aided! The other one looks and acts like he's older, he was trying to nurse before he was cleaned off


Thats great ! Keep a close eye on them , but sounds like they are doing ok 
Make sure both have full tummys


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

He seems to be nursing all the time. Still looks so scrawny compared to his brother but I think with time hell look like a normal goat. He reminds me of a buck kid born to this does mother. He's couclaire colored but with floppy ears. Ill try to get a good picture. Must be a dominant color. CC normally only throws white kids with black stripes. These two are a bit different. But bucks.,,, boo  

I really want to keep this line going. Can I register the buck as experimental? CC is recorded grade. 
Sire: AA 
Dam -- PB nubian X alpine/nubian 

She was bred to a PB nubian which resulted in these giant and tiny bucklings. I'd breed him to the PB nubian or his half sister PB nubian.

Where the huge one was such a big kid would you be nervous breeding him to a FF yearling?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How does his tummy feel ? Full or not ?
I can't help you with the registrations , but I'm sure someone else will chime in here and help ya out


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Seems full. He's just so small compared to the other two!


----------

